# 160W a 4 Ohmnios gracias a Google ( creo que elektor )



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 2, 2015)

Si está en mal hilo o repetido que los administradores procedan.
A disfrutarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2015)

Algo mas de información sobre este amplificador:
Fuente de alimentación.
Placa Slow Turn On.
Protección por CC en la salida.
Diagrama general de cableado
Y para los mas perezosos el listado de componentes. 






































​


----------



## foro666 (Sep 2, 2015)

Este circuito me gusta en especial, ya que parece tener unas cualicades excepcionales, además de utilizar componentes que se pueden encontrar en cualquier sitio.

Creo que no se ha llegado a publicar en la edicion española, pero te dejo la edicion Francesa, ya que no he podido encontrar otra. 

Posteriormente se realizo una actualización en la que se utilizaron IGBT como elementos de salida. y se añadió una reseña debido a comentarios de oscilaciones. Creo que la puedes utilizar en éste también.

Te aconsejo aparear bien los transistores. Incluso he leido aparear resistencias y los led (¿esagerado?).

Ya subiré un pcb propio, sin acabar, que estoy preparando. 

El original utiliza irfp540-irfp9540,  pero veo que en algunos sitios los cambian por los irfp240-irfp9240 . Técnicamente los dos se pueden colocar, pero ¿es mejor uno que otro?  . Con los 540 vamos sobrados, admiten 100v, además de soportar más corriente, y ser más baratos. Claro que el original se alimentaba a 35v y veo que se le va subiendo la tensión, de momento aqui se ha puesto a 43v.

Espero que alguien se anime, ya que yo tardearé mucho tiempo en empezar.

Si no se pueden subir las fotos que he subido, por derechos. Retirarlas, Gracias.


----------



## foro666 (Sep 2, 2015)

Lo prometido es deuda, pero está sin acabar. Tengo muchas versiones a medio acabar. 
Unas más anchas y otras más  alargadas. El disipador que encuentre será el que defina la forma final.


----------



## foro666 (Sep 3, 2015)

He acabado un pcb, pero las dimensiones no me vienen bien. Tengo que hacer uno que no exceda 90mm de largo. Esta sin probar. Si decides realizarlo, ten cuidado con las oscilaciones. En el foro existe más temas de este circuito. Sigue los consejos que encuentres. Yo creo que la gente lo construye sin poner cuidado con los componentes, no aparea transistores, etc. Sigue las instrucciones de la revista.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 3, 2015)

Foro666 brillante diseño, pero ¿ Porqué no colocas en el mismo disipador los BD´s y los Fet´s finales ?. Es altamente recomendable para la estabilización térmica y el correcto autoajuste del bias ante variaciones de temperatura.
Un saludo desde Valencia.


----------



## crimson (Sep 3, 2015)

Recuerden al Dr. Zoidberg con respecto a la salida Sziklai:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1024109/ _Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 3, 2015)

¿¿¿¿ Seguro que es salida "par Sziklai" ????. Yo creo que NO .

https://translate.google.es/transla...n.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sziklai_pair&prev=search

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2015)

Yo creo que si.

Solo que no es muy tradicional por mezclar MOSFET con bipolares


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 4, 2015)

Para mí, ni los transistores y Fet de salida forman un Darlington, ni son canal N y P alternados. Son una excitación en casacada de uno a otro con resistencias ( por lo que NO darlington ) y en cada semiciclo son ambos canal N ó P, de ahí que de acuerdo con el Link anexado que recoge la patente del autor, no se parece en nada a éste circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2015)

Reemplazá el Mosfet N por un bjt NPN , y el P por un bjt PNP y volvelo a mirar


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 4, 2015)

Claro dosmetros, y si me pones pelo y me quitas 20 kilos de peso y me das 30 centímetros de altura soy clavado a Brad Pitt ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. Bromas a parte y desde el mas absoluto respeto a mis cultos discrepantes, efectivamente dosme, así se asemejaría a un perfecto Sziklai, alternando canal N y P entre excitador y final , recuerda la imagen de la patente  https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...mpound_trans.svg/220px-Compound_trans.svg.png 
pero aún así, no es un par Darlington puro pues en la propia patene de Sydney Darlington     https://translate.google.es/transla...n.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sziklai_pair&prev=search    se dice textualmente "Una configuración similar pero con transistores de tipo opuesto (una NPN y otro PNP) es el par Sziklai, a veces llamado el "Darlington complementaria."   En todo caso en una configuración Darlington , ya sea esta encapsulada única ( TIP 142, 147 ....... ) o creada acoplando dos transistores independientes o incluso como comenta el maestro FOGO alternando transistores y Fet, en puridad, NUNCA ha de haber resistencia entre el par asociado, ni entre bases ni en los dos emisores. Por lo expuesto lo que hay en el circuito NO es un par sziklai. 
Lo bonito de ésta profesión es precisamente esto, las discrepancias técnicas, me habéis respondido dos Rolls Royce de éstos asuntos y palabra que he intentado asumir vuestra postura técnica, pero no lo veo así. ¿ Alguno coincidís conmigo ?.
Gracias a mis dos brillantes interlocutores por sus respuestas.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2015)

Cuando del ingeniero que desrrollo el sistema que tiene su nombre, no había mosfet de potencia, por lo tanto las definicisones estan referidas a esa época.
Un trnasitor Mosfet tiene tres terminales como un Bjt, el gate que cumple la función de la base el Source equivale al emisor, y el Drain al colector, si te fijas en los sistemas clásicos los sourse estan conectados hacia la salia al parlante, pero en este caso son los Drain los que van hacia la salida al parlante en otras palabras de la forma que esta conectado, es como dicen nuestros compañeros.
Ya que mantiene las carácteristicas de funcionamiento de una etapa Sziklai clásica, ya que responde perfectamente a ese principio
Por lo tanto es una etapa Sziklai, con Mosfet pero Sziklai por donde se la mire si o si

Si vos lo miras de esa manera te equivocas y mucho
Por ejemplo una etapa Push-Pull estas se crearon con los tuvos de vacío cuando ni siquiera existian los semiconductoes, y las definiciones originales hacen referencias a tubos de vacío de acuerdo a tu razonamiento una etapa con transisotres dispueto de la misma forma no es una etapa Push-Pull.....

Los amplificadores Clase A, B, AB y C inialmente hacen referencia a tubos de vacío, por lo tanto, Las conocidas etapas echas con transistores no son ni A, ni B, ni AB, ni C de acuerdo al razonamiento que presentas....

Los amplificadores cascodo(cascada) se hicieron inicialmente con tubos de vacio, entonces una disposición identica con transistores no es cascodo porque algunas definiciones de la época de los tubos dice que es con tubos, por tanto de acuerdo a tu criterio no se son caáscodos....

Por otro lado, Wilkipedia no es una biblioteca técnica, esta echa por usuarios y no es completa para nada, no todo lo que sale en internet es tal como esta o es la última palabara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2015)

Claro , *en rigor* serían solo  "topologias equivalentes" ; más puristicamente hablando , Don Sziklai ni hubiera soñado en aquel momento los Mosfets de potencia que se disponen hoy para asociarlos con bjt , tardiamente si los vivió.

Lo de compensar el Bias sobre los excitadores está ampliamente comprobado y medido en bjt , quizás habría que armar un modelo bjt + mosfet y medirlo seriamente .

En cuanto a las resistencias , quizás no figuren en la patentes , pero al menos son convenientemente usadas las de base emisor para apagar rápido los transistores en altas frecuencias (Si vienen en los Darlinton comerciales y se llaman Darlington según patente).  

Quizás tampoco figure en la Patente la resistencia protectora en serie con la base , y creo que tampoco viene dentro de los transistores Darlington comerciales , sin embargo se usa a diario en Darlingtons hechizos y se siguen llamando de simetrria complementaria a Darlington  

No se , o no he visto se fabriquen pares Sziklai comerciales 

Gracias por los conceptos . . .  sigamos "discutiendo"  . . .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 4, 2015)

Tengo que ir a por mi hija . Una discusión técnica entre argentinos y un español ¡¡¡¡¡ esto promete !!!!!  ;-) .
Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## crimson (Sep 4, 2015)

Tal vez fue un error mío llamarlo Sziklai, así que hago la del Dr. Self, lo llamamos Complementary Feedback Pair y listo.

Incluso aclara que la referencia térmica es con el driver, a diferencia del otro, donde la referencia térmica es con los transistores de salida.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2015)

Sip , pero creo que *habría que comprobar* en ésta etapa complementeria bjt + Mosfet cómo se comporta compensando térmicamente en drivers Vs. compensando en salidas . . .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tener presente que la variación de la señal proveniente del VAS se aplica sobre las junturas de entrada de los BD139 y BD140 (que de alguna forma constituyen los drivers de excitación del par de salida). Lo que se genere posteriormente en cada entrada de los mosfets (entre gate y source de cada uno de ellos) es una consecuencia de lo que se aplica primeramente sobre la entrada de cada BD1XX (entre base - emisor).

Se debe compensar térmicamente solamente al par de BD1XX y, al par de mosfets dotarlos de disipador adicional e independiente (del de los BD1XX más el multiplicador de VBE) solamente para garantizar su temperatura máxima óptima a plena potencia (nada más que eso).

El conjunto BD1XX + mosfets, a diferencia de un par darlington, dispone de un potencial de polarización de entrada más bajo (ya que es una sola juntura de entrada a polarizar, en lugar de dos).

Saludos


----------



## foro666 (Sep 7, 2015)

Se aprende mucho, cuando gente que sabe, discute (habla) de un determinado tema. Gracias.

Ahora ya tengo la base del pcb, de 90x100mm. 

El final de las vacaciones son el principio del cole y la posibilidad de que los padres puedan ejercitar sus aficiones. 

¿Alguien ha realizado este amplificador? Lo digo por la fama de oscilaciones que tiene.
¿Y ha conseguido hacerlo funcionar?¿que impresiones de sonido tiene?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-hexfet-60-elektor-oscilando-51818/
Yo tengo pensado realizarlo, ya que la fuente es muy confiable.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 10, 2015)

Como estais muy calladitos, ahí va un poco de debate: no hay que irse muy lejos    _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/981520/ _   para ver unos Darlington puros y un par Sziklai de libro en el semiciclo negativo.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Como estais muy calladitos, ahí va un poco de debate: no hay que irse muy lejos    _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/981520/ _   para ver unos Darlington puros y un par Sziklai de libro en el semiciclo negativo.


Esa configuración era típica allá en mediados de los 70's y hasta casi los 90's. donde los NPN de alta potencia se lograban con mucha mejor performance que los PNP, y además eran sustancialmente mas baratos. Entonces "arriba" ponían un Darlington discreto y "abajo" un Sziklai también discreto, de manera de usar NPN a la salida con excitadores complementarios, que eran de buena performance y bajo costo, aún los PNP.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2015)

Dicha topología se le llama simetría cuasi complementaria y que domino el escenario en el período que bien acota Dr.Zoidberg
Si bien a mediados de los 80's aparecieron transistores darlington complementarios, tales como los de la serie BDX en cápsula TO3 metálica, y la serie BDV en cápsula plástica y otros de motorola como los pares 2N6284-2N6287 de Motorola, todos estos de gran desempeño, no lograron desplazar del escenario la configuración cuasicomplementaria.

De los BDX los he visto en muchos equipos de marca europea
Aún conservo algunos ejemplares de los mencionados transistores, que empece a utilzar por dos motivos, buen desempeño, y la simplicación del pcb aunado a una importante reducción de tamaño del mismo
Incluso los utuilice con el consabido RCA130


----------

